# Miranda Sensorex EE



## KVRNut (Mar 1, 2011)

This past weekend, I accidently aquired a couple of Miranda camera lenses that were part of a Minolta camera deal.

As far as I can tell, the lenses (28mm & 135mm F=2.8 primes) were made for a Miranda Sensorex EE by Miranda. Rather than turfing the lenses or giving them away, I'm seriously thinking about getting a Miranda Sensorex EE. From what I can tell, the camera looks pretty fool proof to begin with.

The question(s) I have is to those of you who have had experience with Miranda products. Is there anything I should look for in buying a Miranda Sensorex EE as far as issues are concerned?
What sort of a camera are or were they to use? 
Any issues or problems during use? 
Other than the waist level viewfinder, are there any other accessories of note I should look for?

Thanks!
Ernie


----------



## compur (Mar 1, 2011)

The Sensorex EE was nearly the last Miranda camera model. It's a well made camera 
with both spot and average metering and removable prism (waist level finder can also 
be attached) and manual/auto exposure modes.  The Miranda "EE" cameras use the "E" 
or the "EC" lenses (they are marked with an "E" or "EC" on the name ring) for full 
compatibility with all camera features.

Miranda didn't make a huge variety of lenses for their cameras but the usual focal 
lengths are covered and they are good quality.  You can see a list of E lenses here:
Miranda Camera Sensorex EE lenses

I think Miranda made one or two E/EC zooms as well.  The only difference between "E" 
and "EC" lenses  is that the "EC" lenses are more compact having been intended for the
last Miranda model, the compact DX-3 (but they are also compatible with the EE 
models).


----------



## KVRNut (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for the information compur!  Looks like I'll be adding another brand of camera to the stable and will be looking forward to learning the system.


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 3, 2011)

'Grats to you on deciding for the Miranda. These were such sweet cameras. You'll love it.


----------



## KVRNut (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks Mitica100!  
Have put the wheels in motion to try and aquire the camera that those lenses were originally purchased for.  Will find out next week if the seller still has the Miranda or if I have to buy one on line.  
Will be nice to have another 35mm with a swapable view finder like my Canon F1 has.
Ernie


----------



## PASM (Mar 6, 2011)

Great looking camera
Miranda EE

I had an EC 200mm - excellent copy. Convinced myself it was of Sonnar type but never did find out.
When I visited the link I thought it might be leaf shutter (which can be temperamental with age) but I read it's focal plane.

Removable prism  shoot from the waist, a la Nikon F3. You know where to buy one of these cameras? I've never seen one before you posted. Maybe scarce?


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 6, 2011)

PASM said:


> Great looking camera
> Miranda EE
> 
> I had an EC 200mm - excellent copy. Convinced myself it was of Sonnar type but never did find out.
> ...


 
*CLICKY*


----------



## PASM (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for the link. One for the shopping list Mitica.


----------

